# Beer Bottles or Something Else? - 1942



## fishguy (Apr 29, 2019)

These bottles all appear to be from 1942 and look to me like beer bottles but have no label or embossing other than "No Deposit - No Return" and "Not To Be Refilled" Thanks for help identifying
!


----------



## CanadianBottles (Apr 29, 2019)

Yep, these are indeed beer bottles.  They would have had paper labels.  We refer to these types of bottles as "NDNRs", but it's really just the sodas that are considered collectible because they have embossing.  The NDNR beers are almost always generic like yours.


----------



## fishguy (Apr 29, 2019)

Thank you, what do the initials stand for?


----------



## BottleDragon (Apr 30, 2019)

I've found the small version in clear, dated 1945 and made by Owens-Illinois. Same texture, same everything except for the color. I'd assumed mine was soda, but I'm just guessing. 

I was surprised to learn that they were making these No Deposit bottles as early as the 40's.


----------



## fishguy (Apr 30, 2019)

Sorry. It was late, NDNR of course. Surprised me too that early.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Apr 30, 2019)

BottleDragon said:


> I've found the small version in clear, dated 1945 and made by Owens-Illinois. Same texture, same everything except for the color. I'd assumed mine was soda, but I'm just guessing.
> 
> I was surprised to learn that they were making these No Deposit bottles as early as the 40's.


I don't think yours was likely to be soda that early.  I'm not aware of NDNR sodas being used prior to the 60s or so.  It was probably a beer bottle brought up from the States.


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 30, 2019)

I got a few of these with the paper labels on them. Here's 2 of them on left. LEON.


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (May 2, 2019)

Just to add for the newbies, Beer bottles that have "Internal Revenue Tax Paid" somewhere on the paper labels date to mid 1930s to March 1950.

Leon those are nice, I have some old labeled beers also.


----------



## hemihampton (May 2, 2019)

I got a few hundred different Michigan paper label bottles from 1890's to 1950's. mostly 1930's-50's. LEON.


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (May 3, 2019)

hemihampton said:


> I got a few hundred different Michigan paper label bottles from 1890's to 1950's. mostly 1930's-50's. LEON.



Cool!


----------



## sunrunner (May 4, 2019)

theirs a dump I know of with thousands of them in it making it imposable to dig in.


----------



## salukisam (May 8, 2019)

The R in a triangle was used by Reed Glass, Rochester, NY.  They closed shop in the mid 50s.  The # to the right of the triangle is the year, ie  43 means 1943.


----------

